# Carving up Trek!



## ColnagoDream (Aug 6, 2004)

I am carving up Trek in the Trek thread. It has turned into a Trek vs. Colnago war!! Jump in my brethren!! Show your colors!


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

ColnagoDream said:


> I am carving up Trek in the Trek thread. It has turned into a Trek vs. Colnago war!! Jump in my brethren!! Show your colors!


Your dreaming on both threads.  TF


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

ColnagoDream said:


> I am carving up Trek in the Trek thread. It has turned into a Trek vs. Colnago war!! Jump in my brethren!! Show your colors!


As a moderator here at RBR, I strongly suggest you do not go and troll the Trek forum. That is not the purpose of the manufacture forums....


----------



## ColnagoDream (Aug 6, 2004)

*Sorry!*



Dave Hickey said:


> As a moderator here at RBR, I strongly suggest you do not go and troll the Trek forum. That is not the purpose of the manufacture forums....



Just trying to spark a lively debate, didn't mean to offend you all up there in Wisconsin.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Good thinking. .*



ColnagoDream said:


> I am carving up Trek in the Trek thread. It has turned into a Trek vs. Colnago war!! Jump in my brethren!! Show your colors!


not posting a link.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

ColnagoDream said:


> I am carving up Trek in the Trek thread. It has turned into a Trek vs. Colnago war!! Jump in my brethren!! Show your colors!


I am on my 2nd Colnago, but I am no brethern in the sense that you put it. I'm a bicyclist.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

ColnagoDream said:


> I am carving up Trek in the Trek thread. It has turned into a Trek vs. Colnago war!! Jump in my brethren!! Show your colors!


Hey CD, check the second posting on this one. - TF

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=44585


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

well i thought i'd return the favor and tread in your forum for a while. just a question while i'm here: how much weight do you guys save without the kidneys you had to sell for your 'nags? hee hee hee colnago dreamer or w/e is name is isn't the only one who can stir stuff up. (dont worry mods, im done. he started it!)


----------



## ColnagoDream (Aug 6, 2004)

*Yup, I saw that one.*



TurboTurtle said:


> Hey CD, check the second posting on this one. - TF
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=44585


The discontinued E1 was made over there. Ernesto will have some of the low end fiber made over there, but the top end ones like the C-50 and the Carbonissimo will still be made in ITALY of course. Now go out and ride that Trek!


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

*I'll try*



granny gear said:


> Why would you even mention Colnago and Trek in the same sentence. It is like saying Pontiac and Ferrari in the same sentence.


If I didn't have $200,000 for a Ferrari F430, I might spend $30,000 for a Pontiac GTO which has about 95% of the performance for 15% of the price.

And the GTO even has a tiny back seat! Does your Ferrari or Colnago have a back seat?


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

ColnagoDream said:


> The discontinued E1 was made over there. Ernesto will have some of the low end fiber made over there, but the top end ones like the C-50 and the Carbonissimo will still be made in ITALY of course. Now go out and ride that Trek!



It is total nonsense that the E1 was built anywhere but Italy. The main triangle was made by ATR in Italy and the rest was assembled in Italy. This is the same main triangle design being used for the 2006 Cristallo and Ferrari CF4. I believe the Cristallo and the CF4 have both had slight modifications in carbon fiber but are otherwise identical to the E1 in design and geometry. You can verify by checking the tube sizes and measurements. Furthermore, both Tony Lo of Giant and Ernesto Colnago have sworn that no frame having carbon fiber will be assembled anywhere but Italy. Only full alluminum frames will be built by Giant and this for price points where Colnago was never present in the past. No production is being shifted, only new market segments being addressed. Furthermore the carbonissimo hasn't been built for a while now. It was replaced by the President that is different in a number of aspects.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

granny gear said:


> Does anyone really look at an american car?


At pebble beach a few years ago, I thought that the most interesting cars displayed were the GT40 prototype, Cadillac Evoq show car, Mosler, and Saleen. So you don't find those American cars interesting? Recent Ferraris have only become tolerable in no small part to competition from Honda (the '91 the NSX was better in every respect, especially reliability, than the contemporaneous Ferrari 3xx).

Competition is a positive thing and more power to Trek if they can sell enough to justify the price. If the Trek is good enough for Lance, then it's good enough for you (FYI, I own a couple of nags and a couple of 400+ HP automotive toys, so don't presume that I'm just rationalizing about the Treks or cars...).


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

granny gear said:


> Not really, sorry. Lance rode Trek because they stuffed his pocket the most. I am sure MJ really loved Nike, and I bet Tiger and Tom Brady use their American Express every chance they get.


Regardless of the "stuffing" the Trek had to be good enough to win. No accounting for taste - you enjoy yours, I'll enjoy mine. I'm eclectic and don't worry nearly so much as you about brand, as opposed to functionality... [disclaimer: I don't own Trek but do appreciate its merits]


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

granny gear said:


> So if LA rode a Giant, or Bianchi do you think he would still have won 7? I prefer my Colnago. Someday, when my wife wants a bike I will buy her a cheap Trek. But never for me.


You don't get it. Given the UCI weight limit, any major manufacturer can make a competitive bike. As an owner of two CF nags, I appreciate their merits but I don't imagine that they are empirically "better" than any other high end bike. I spent hundreds of thousands on cars but don't think they're empirically better than a cheap '06 Corvette Z06. Track times don't lie. Can you say snob?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

cmatcan said:


> well i thought i'd return the favor and tread in your forum for a while. just a question while i'm here: how much weight do you guys save without the kidneys you had to sell for your 'nags? hee hee hee colnago dreamer or w/e is name is isn't the only one who can stir stuff up. (dont worry mods, im done. he started it!)


this thread proves there are morons riding both colnago and trek!


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

colker1 said:


> this thread proves there are morons riding both colnago and trek!


Word!!!


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

*trek in Italy*

Trek bikes are very well regarded here in Italy, not only thanks to Lance but also following Savoldelli's win at this year Giro d'Italia. Their lightest carbon models are not cheaper than a Colnago C50 or extreme C.

Personally, I own a Colnago extreme C mounted with a Bontranger carbon bar, and I am waiting for the matching carbon stem, so I would support both sides.


----------



## solorider (Aug 16, 2004)

*Let it go*

I love my Colnago. It's my most prized possesion. I really don't care what the Trek guys say. 

It's not about speed, it's not about lightness, for me it's about handeling, comfort, style and timelessness. And maybe some class. 

I wouldn't trade my CT-2 for 4 Trek Madones. Which is, I think, an accurate price comparison.

But who can place a price on joy! To ride a Colnago in the fall in Western New Jersey as the sun rises over a valley is to touch the face of god.

Enjoy your Treks! I hope you wave when I see you on the rode.


----------

